# Glass "J" tube



## Frank (Jan 6, 2016)

I need a glass J shaped tube. Does anyone know where I can buy this? There are numerous sites selling sets of lily tubes but I just need one tube. Ideas?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Wrong section. Try the boring freshwater area.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Aqua inspirations sells the lilly pipes separate.


----------



## Frank (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks! I will try them.


----------

